# Speed Up Your Computers In 4 Steps



## Sparsh007 (Oct 4, 2006)

Disclaimer You Perform The Following Steps At Your Own Risk Any Damage Caused Will Not Be My Responsibility
btw Only Step 2 Is Harmful If Not Done Properly.

1.Regular Virus,Spyware,Adware Check(Programs I recommended (Avast 4.7(Antivirus),Spybot 4(Anti-Spyware),Lavasoft Adware Personal SE(Anti adware) 
2. Reduce The Number Of Startup Programs (Recommended :-Twice A Month)
                                         (Best:-as Soon as you Install A New Program)
    Steps:-
           1.Goto Start click on Run and type Msconfig
           2.Select the Startup Tab
           3.Uncheck The Programs Which You Think Are Not Reqd. (Exclude The Antivurs Anti Spyware Programs)  
           4.click on OK(Reboot Reqd.)

3.Regular Defragment (Recommended:- Once a Month)
                      (I Do:- Twice A Week)
                      (Best:- Do Whenever You Can)

4.Regularly Check All Drives For Errors (Recommended:- Once A Week)
                                        (Best:-Twice A Week)


----------



## anandk (Oct 4, 2006)

reg pt 2 : xp os does not require any 'startups', unlike win98. if u disabled something critical unknowingly in 98, u could land in a mess ! i have nil startups on my xp. prefer to use protection, by clicking on the security suite on ven going on the net  but then each to his own.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 4, 2006)

Other s/w shud also b used for registry cleaning & deleting unwanted files.


----------



## nix (Oct 4, 2006)

@anandk: you have deselected all inthe startups list?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2006)

@ spashy  No Offence , but DEFRAGGING the HD disk twice a week!!, that'll DEGRADE the HD disk PERFORMANCE very soon.

You should do the Defragging process only when you INSTALL a BIG Application (more than 1GB size), or once a month, that too ONLY if the default MS "Defragmenter" program suggests you to.

If you play games (like GTA San Andreas(4.7GB), NFS Most Wanted(2.9GB),)daily, then every month check (analyze) for the file Defragmentation.

Checking for Disk Errors every once a week is also not a good idea, it depends how you use your PC (if you dont have a UPS, & your area suffers regular power cuts), then it sounds good, otherwise you can check for the "Disk Error" once a month or once in two months.

I have been using my PC for a year now & i've run the "Check for Disk Errors" only thrice(due to power cut) & to my luck never found any error.

best thing to do convert all HDD Partitons nto "NTFS" format, so there are lesser chances of getting a disk error.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 5, 2006)

> but DEFRAGGING the HD disk twice a week!!, that'll DEGRADE the HD disk very soon.



Never heard of it..!!!


----------



## anandk (Oct 5, 2006)

nix said:
			
		

> @anandk: you have deselected all inthe startups list?



absolutely ! 

i usually prefer to have 'winpatrol' at hand. its a nice small freeware tool for instantly controlling ur pc. keeps a watch on ur pc  too !
click www.winpatrol.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 5, 2006)

Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Never heard of it..!!!



Hard Disk is a Mechanical Device, so what happens when you defrag? the HEAD has to do a lot of WORK as a result producing more HEAT.... so damage to both Head & Platters

so if you do the defragging twice a week,(without any reason...).. you are just REDUCING THE WORKING LIFE OF your HDD.

i mean there's very lean chance of your FILES  getting defragmented in week itself, it'll not Hamper the System Performace with big difference.

I always try to AVOID defragmenting my Game Drive, coz only one or two FILES (bigger in size), for example....GTA San Andreas\audio\SFX\SPC_GA(1.03 GB)  this files gets fragmented in a month  , & all i do is "CUT" it & paste it another drive & then again & "CUT" it & paste it to its original location. when doing this, the 1..GB files gets pasted as a big Contiguous file".


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 5, 2006)

As per your theory playing games,Audio/Video editing all degrade the hard disk...if that is it then y are they made in the first place  ?


----------



## mediator (Oct 5, 2006)

@s18000rpm..........In ur theory that will mean Microsoft is trying to cheat us by giving such defragment tools so that the hardware soon gets corrupt and then we buy new one to implement new version of windows and then the new hardware gets corrupted soon and then again after sometime we buy new version of windows......Isnt it??
Neways what about scandisk and the antivirus softwares then?? They also do the same kind of activities giving load on the head!!  
If Twice a week defragmenting can reduce working life of ur disk, then what wud regular scans and automatic background activites of anitviruses wud do??

Neways coming back to topic, I guess a LINUX distro on ur hardisk is a perfect answer to all computer problems!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 5, 2006)

me too i have disabled n deleted all items from my startup list , n i don't use antivirus . i play safe n visit only trusted sites when using windows .


----------



## webgenius (Oct 6, 2006)

Another tweak to improve internet performance is to disable QOS


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 6, 2006)

@mediator & @ankurgupta.me, You guys should understand what i'm saying here, I'm NOT saying that Defrag.... is bad, but doing the same TWICE a week is bad.

& guys c'mon you know there's a BIG Difference between the  PROCESS of File Fragmentation & DEFRAGMENTATION.  

I again say if the default MS Defragmenter suggests you to run the Defrag.... then only DO it.
(i havent used any third party defragm... applications)

does your HDD do work (like in the process of Defrag...) when you are Playing games, doing full  system scan, casually workin..........   


& i'm not Crtisizing any one here.


----------



## samrulez (Oct 6, 2006)

also go to msconfig...and disable all  unnecessary start up services that will make tad diff...and reg tweaks r always there.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 6, 2006)

Defragmentation periods depends upon the amount of data moved, installed or uninstalled.  Note that Windows inbulit defragmentar is not efficient in 100% defragmentation. Needless to say, it is too slow and uses lot of system resources. Award winning Diskeeper is one of the best defragmentation tool available today.  First analyse the disk and look for number of fragments. If it is considerably high, then proceed for defragmentation. Diskeeper also gives a complete report of defragmentation.


----------



## Dipen01 (Oct 6, 2006)

My Samsung 40 GB sucks..!! i mean am outta warranty from Jan 07..and m in constant fear that it might give up..

and i mite loose DATA + HDD itself... so i try all those things... Defrag regularly..once a week..with O & O..

Format and Reinstall Windows once a month (i dont use Antivirus/Anitspyware..coz am on low RAM and PIII)...


----------



## mediator (Oct 6, 2006)

@18000rpm....chill man, no offence but bro I dunno why u say that. Mah old PC,bought in 1998, lasted around 5 yrs which used to experience heavy defragment almost more than 4 times a week! Mah present PC gets defraged almost tiwce a week and is more than 3 yrs old with no bad sectors and working smoothly! 
Not to mention mah aunty's PC which is around 8 yrs old, defrags almost twice a week still running on Win 98 but still is devoid of bad sectors!
I never ever heard before of anything like degragment is bad for hardisk !


----------



## Anindya (Oct 7, 2006)

Without seeing the negative side of things i COMPLETELY agree with S1800rpm. We must use things as and when it is needed and must not over utilies things, because "Too much of Anything is not good.


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

^^This months digit says "*It is a good practise to defragment your drives once a fortnight*". What u say about that?? Will u complaint now?? A top class magazine itself is saying it.
Source DIGIT,October edition 2006, page number 93, left column, before MEDIA MADNESS, under TOO HOT TO HANDLE!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 7, 2006)

well, shall we move to "Fight Club" as @Spashy wanted this thread as a Tutorial.

you're going to Defragment every fortnight (once every two weeks), well thats way better, & do you guys really have time to do the Defragmentation 4 times a week!!! 
By the way can you mention me, when you defragment your way (2 times a week....) what kind of PERFORMANCE BOOST you get.

i usually play games (3-4 hours a day) & do some Image Editing (& rarely do home movie editing), 
 all these things cause fragmentation, but i've never experienced any DOWNGRADE in my PC's PERFORMANCE.
the start-up time is same (1-2 mins), Gaming experience is same(no slow down ,it runs smoothly).
& above all i do this Defragmentation only once in a Month or two (usually its once in 2 months).


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

^^^ HEy dont deviate the subject! We are talking about "Defragment and its physical Impact on hardisk" and not talking about "Defragment and its advantages"! We are talking about physical thing and not something caused due to paging activity!
So what do u think about Digit and its Advice??


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 7, 2006)

as i've mentioned earlier *IT ALL DEPENDS ON, the way ONE USES his/her PC.*

If you're doing lots of IMAGE/MOVIE editing, then you'll need defragging every now & then.

UNTILL UNLESS YOU REALLY NEED TO DEFRAG, THEN ONLY YOU SHOULD DO IT.


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

^^My PC is used extensively and defraged twice a week! MAh aunts PC is also defraged twice a week though used rarely. Whats the difference? Both PCs are working fine!
I dunno why is it so hard for u to comment on DIGIT's Advice!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 7, 2006)

well its not that i cant comment on Digit's advice, i'm just looking through some old Digit mag. issues & Fast Track, coz i think i read about this "too much defragging = long term performance loss of HDD" in one of these... or maybe in "Chip Magazine".
Well , when i get that info, i'll inform you.

Dont you think that the HEAT (more than 55-60 degree celcius) produced during the process of Defragmentation can have damaging effect to the HDD.

If you're having a 20/40 GB partition, with 80% used space, the Defragmentation will take a minimum of 15-20 mins. to do its process, so do you advice to use the HDD at those temperatures for long period of times?

i also use my PC (15-18hrs a day), but still i havent seen any Downgrade in  Performance of PC, the files which get Fragmented are the "Restore Points" & the "Registry" (for registry defrag. i use TuneUp 2006). I just Proceed with Defragmentation only when the Default MS defragger advices so.  
So i do the Defragging  mostly on Race Days (F1) & weekends. (thats once in A month or TWO


----------



## Anindya (Oct 7, 2006)

Why are u people fighting over a simple matter? Some asked for advice and someone responded accordingly. If dont like the advice do not follow it and let everyone know the reason for it .Thats all. We are after all here to exchange ideas among ourselves.


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2006)

@Anandiya, this is a tutorial section!! If u wanna give an advice, u must be sure of it completely and u shud have proof for it so that all others can keep that advice in mind! If ur not so sure of it other section are more appropriate then this one! Defragment corrupting hardisk sound quite absurd to me. If I got some doubt, then I shud question, dont u think so??

Neways @s18000rpm, Please continue searching for that magazine and when done please do inform me about that! I'll be glad if u can find that in any digit magazine coz thats the only magazine I issue!



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Dont you think that the HEAT (more than 55-60 degree celcius) produced during the process of Defragmentation can have damaging effect to the HDD.


If u think like that, then what do u think about High end gaming?? Not only hardisk but the Graphic card too produces immense amount of heat that directly affects the hardisk,RAM,the entire cabinet and its ventilation too! Dude PCs are meant to withstand such temperatures! 55-60 degrees is the normal temperature inside my cabinet during summers, not to mention what happens during gaming! But still mah PC works fine. So I disagree what u said!



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> If you're having a 20/40 GB partition, with 80% used space, the Defragmentation will take a minimum of 15-20 mins. to do its process, so do you advice to use the HDD at those temperatures for long period of times?


Even if 80% is used on a 100 GB partition I'll leave my PC getting defraged the whole night. Whats the difference?? My game partition is 50 GB and ony 10 GB unused! Like such I have 5 more partitions ranging between 20-30 GB one for muxic one for videos etc. I defrag all of them alternately every week! For temperature I told u above. So yea, I'll advice to defragment it like u asked! Not just me, Digit also says the same like I quoted before!



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> also use my PC (15-18hrs a day), but still i havent seen any Downgrade in Performance of PC, the files which get Fragmented are the "Restore Points" & the "Registry" (for registry defrag. i use TuneUp 2006). I just Proceed with Defragmentation only when the Default MS defragger advices so.
> So i do the Defragging mostly on Race Days (F1) & weekends. (thats once in A month or TWO


It acually depends on PC usage that how much it gets fragmented! The difference in performance is not usually seen in months also if system is not used extensively. Once a weekend is a good practice if u dont have enough time! If once a month is Ok on ur PC then thats fine. I'm not having any complaints for that! But just like scanning ur PC once a week for viruses and various infections is a recommended practise, similarly defragment once a week is a good practice! 

The only thing I dont agree is that defragment having any consequences on hdd physically! Tell me if fragmenting doesnt have such consequences then how can defragmenting will???? And Gaming results in quicker fragmentation with temperatures soaring uncomparably with whole cabinet almost having burning like situation inside. But still PC works fine 24/7!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 8, 2006)

i agree with s18000rpms
definately defraging every three days is no good... unless ur usual work is creating and deleting lots of files, then too fragmentation occurs when the disk is getting full, otherwise the OS manages to find enough free space in one go.

there is definately not any noticable drop in performance due to defregmemtation unless in extreme cases. some files perform good when defragmented. for eg ur page file. that is because even to access the page file the OS needs to do a seek operation and if the pagefiles is located all over the disk in sufficient size then it just needs to seek to the nearest block.

For defining impact on HDD life u r not using the right anology and definately defragmentation reduces life of the HDD according the the industry standard anology, MTBF, Mean Time Before Failure. when u think of the life in number of hours(which is true for all machines). like for eg a bulb has a life of 100,000 hrs so if u light it up daily for 10 hrs.. it is *probable* that it would burn our earlier then if u light it up one hour daily. Hell!! using this anology you can say that by keeping ur heart beating u r reducing its life  But it is true for all devices, if their use can be turned on/off

as for the effect of heat on HDD read this-
"According to our research, increasing HDD temperature by 5°C has the same effect on reliability as switching from 10% to 100% HDD workload! Each one-degree drop of HDD temperature is equivalent to a 10% increase of HDD service life."

source - *www.digit-life.com/articles2/storage/hddpower.html (long and elaborate)
*www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/article/1540.3/ (short and sweet)

Game players definately should defregment once after a three or four game (un)installs.


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

^^ Dude I already know such thing! But if u really think hdd cycles are wasted in defragmenting, then what do think about when hardisk and PC is being used for scanning,gaming,updating,spending countless hours on watching adult sites,chatting etc?? If u can waste 1000 cycles in such entertainment things, then can't u waste just 1 cycle on maintainence??
When did I even say defragmenting in 3 days is good? I only said its a recommended practise. But I dont believe its bad for PC either! Its not good only for us as such frequency of maintainence will just waste our time! And yes I agree defragmenting frequency shud match the PC usage frequency!
But u shud know that after a week when u defrag first time it may take  like 30 minutes, if u do that again after one day it may take 5 minutes or less! Next day it may take 2 minutes. So dont think if defragged frequently will waste the PC usage time.

As for cycles again, Servers are online 24/7 doing various kinds of processing and under heavy utilizations but still work for more than 5 yrs or so! A lotta other examples like gaming etc I can give too and had given some! So please dont say defragmenting corrupts hdd even if done once in 3 days!

Read mah previous posts about what Digit says! A top magazine is itself saying that   defragment once a fortnight is a good practise!


----------



## ketanbodas (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice thread. But Degraging once a month is more than enuf, I red somewhere.


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

^^ right! Neways who has the time to defrag all the time??


----------

